

Ex-Googlers At Facebook Working Hard To Avoid Google's Fate - secret
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-working-hard-to-avoid-googles-fate-2010-9

======
wccrawford
Google's 'fate' so far is to be an immensely successful super-corporation that
dominates the search industry and has hooks into just about everything tech-
wise.

The only complaints in the article is that it isn't increasing at the rate it
used to, and it's getting harder to find new developers at their usual level
of awesomeness.

Sounds to me like Google's 'Fate' is to be approaching the best it could ever
be.

I don't think I'd try to avoid that, even if it were possible.

